
Ask HN: What Is the Best Way to Tune Hyper Parameters for a Deep Neural Network? - hemapani
I found this quite tricky. Paper Practical Recommendations for Gradient-Based Training of Deep Architectures http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;pdf&#x2F;1206.5533v2.pdf is a good source. What else?
======
malux85
[https://github.com/DEAP/deap](https://github.com/DEAP/deap)

